# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  folikule-brzi rast i pad veličine sve u 4-5 dana ???

## laky

Ovako treba mi kakav pametan savjet,objasnjenje...
Kod frendice je situacija da već 7,8 dan ciklusa folikule budu 15,16 mm i onda već 9,10,11-i počnu opadati 
Pedpostavljam da je nagli rast LH na početku ali sto se kasnije događa bas nekuzim,uglavnom nedobije ok JS  :Sad: 
Estradiol na 6 dan je 100 i nesto znači folikularna faza već

----------


## Dodirko

Možda su bile ciste....

----------


## laky

a neznam ovulacijske trakice su pokazivale ovulaciju

----------

